# New Act that could ban high magazines as well as Assault weapons



## sombrerosonic (Aug 23, 2022)

Due to me not trying to be like Creamu and his 3 mile long post  ill keep it short and sweet and keep the beef of the articles

https://www.congress.gov/bill/117th-congress/house-bill/1808/text

https://kansasreflector.com/2022/07...-assault-weapons-after-spate-of-gun-violence/

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/congress/house-will-vote-ban-assault-weapons-friday-rcna40644

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Assault_Weapons_Ban#:~:text=It expired on September 13,ban, but none have succeeded.

This law was supposted to stop shooting from being more common place in america.

This is  a continuation of a original law passed in 1994 and ended in 2004 due to the sunset overturn (AKA the OG act expired)

This law would ban guns like the AK-47, AR-15, DERYA Anakon MC–1980, Anakon SD12, IZHMASH Saiga 12S,All Thompson types, as well as extended magazines.

However tempers, A grandfathering act was put on here allowing people who own these guns to keep them as well as the ban would not apply to some types of guns, including antiques, rifles and shotguns explicitly identified by make and model, and guns that are manually operated in a variety of ways.

All but 5 Democrats voted in favor for this new law, and 2 republicans voted in favor for it.

The push for banning semi-automatic firearms came after they were used in mass shootings  in Uvalde Texas, where 19 children and two teachers were murdered, and in Buffalo, New York, where a white supremacist murdered 10 Black people at a grocery store. A semi-automatic weapon also was used in a July Fourth shooting in Highland Park, Illinois, where seven people were killed.

The sponsor of the bill, Rep. David Cicilline, a Rhode Island Democrat, said that movie theaters, places of worship, schools, hospitals and grocery stores have become “bloody battlefield scenes.”

“These weapons have no place in our communities,” he said. “There are more mass shootings than days in the year. This is a uniquely American problem.”


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 23, 2022)

Seems like a slow burn bill.  As it really won't come into play until a few generations of people occur. It seems pretty reasonable.

Though, not surprised Republicans voted this one down either. If they voted yes it would go against the narritve that Democrats are out to take (all) your guns. When reality, it's just trying to remove some out of play so we have less mass shootings. At least make it harder for them to happen.

Meanwhile Republicans think giving teachers guns is a good idea. It's not. Bullets will go through several rooms. You aim wrongly even just slightly and you can hit a kid. Let alone, teachers are extremely underpaid. Another thing the Republican party crippled... So.....


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 23, 2022)

So a feel good bill that ultimately will have little effect on the supposed problem for a variety of reasons but makes some people feel good?

Business as usual I guess.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 23, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> So a feel good bill that ultimately will have little effect on the supposed problem for a variety of reasons but makes some people feel good?
> 
> Business as usual I guess.


Not like a bill that would fix the problem (outright removal of specific types) would happen either. Course they should of at least tried that if they haven't but pfft. As if that's going to happen. More carring about appealing to disenfranchised previous Republican voters.or at least pretending to.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 23, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Not like a bill that would fix the problem (outright removal of specific types) would happen either. Course they should of at least tried that if they haven't but pfft. As if that's going to happen. More carring about appealing to disenfranchised previous Republican voters.


Is there a specific type (and also banning of machine shops to make things -- we are possibly 5 years out of it not even taking a moderately competent machinist, that is to say you made it through the 2 years of schooling and have not chopped your fingers off, to make things, indeed some of the 80% stuff* I have seen just takes a very basic CNC and instruction following ability) save maybe black powder manually packed and loaded** that would "fix the problem", possibly even when combined with the not even in wet dreams of gubmint safety fan levels of unconstitutional red flag laws and "you jaywalked when you were 15, denied" background checks (and magic removal of existing things and perfect border security as we are in the land of rather twisted wishes and faeries at this point)? We have not seen a tactically proficient shooter in a while save maybe that vegas one but bolt action can be plenty fast and even 5 round magazines can be speed reloaded (see also stripper clips) if you drill even basic methods, get yourself a nice tower barricade and... yeah that is a serious K-D ratio you can achieve.

*was trying to find the series a channel called inrange did but can't right now. For those not familiar a basic firearm involves a pipe, a bullet and something to strike the bullet (we will leave striker, hammer, rim fire, needle fire and more for a different day). Pipe is a pipe (rifling is also just a basic take on thread turning if you care), pin is a pin, sliding linkages are taught in every mechanical engineering textbook ever... 80% and other things with different percentages refer mostly to a basic casting or billet that is shaped a bit but mostly still a block of steel/aluminium as far as the law is concerned or could reasonably be concerned that an automated mill (sub $500 if you are good) will knock out the relevant holes in a few hours by itself. Suitable 3d printing, including metal 3d printing, is within serious hobbyist reaches right now and no way to plausibly govern that like you might those chips that stop money from being printed.
Edit. Not the one I was thinking of but will do
https://www.bitchute.com/video/SVih6bgXugzt/

**in before next person to mistake shopping mall for shooting gallery (many of the same letters, easy to make when driving by) rocks up like the following


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 24, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> However tempers, A grandfathering act was put on here allowing people who own these guns to keep them as well as the ban would not apply to some types of guns, including antiques, rifles and shotguns explicitly identified by make and model, and guns that are manually operated in a variety of ways.


Erm... So...

Good news that in a few generations time, the only school shootings will happen with rifles or shotguns?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 24, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm... So...
> 
> Good news that in a few generations time, the only school shootings will happen with rifles or shotguns?


You know what they all say! Blame the tool! Not yourself!


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 5, 2022)

we should clarify this, they want to ban all guns but double barrels and bolt action rifles. The second sentence literally describe semi automatic weapons are being defined as assault weapons.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 5, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> So a feel good bill that ultimately will have little effect on the supposed problem for a variety of reasons but makes some people feel good?
> 
> Business as usual I guess.



well its a great way to bring back the quartering act without of alot work.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 5, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> we should clarify this, they want to ban all guns but double barrels and bolt action rifles. The second sentence literally describe semi automatic weapons are being defined as assault weapons.


so you can have pump rifles?


----------



## RAHelllord (Sep 5, 2022)

It would be a step in the right direction. The common thread through nearly all of those mass shootings is how easy it is to get a good weapon whose primary purpose is engagement at medium ranges with great recoil control, and take it to a place with lots of people that can't easily run away in different directions.

Semi automatic rifles with decently large clips are perfect for the job because of how easy they are to use and control, and how little mastery it takes for them to be effective enough.

Making it harder for those people to have an opportunity to get their hands on suitable weapons increases the chance they go do something else with their time, of if they're dead set on it settle on a less effective weapon and thus accrue a lower victim count. Semi automatic handguns may fire at the same rate but are harder to hit fleeing targets with while also having lower penetration, which is a benefit by itself already. If the assailant has to settle for melee weapons the amount of victims drops even further.

It wouldn't fix the underlying problems of the various mental health issues likely to be encountered, like living at a time where the planet is on fire and the future of most people is crushing debt and misery, but making disproportionately effective weapons harder to access is at least a mitigation that would help lower a ridiculous body count.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 5, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> so you can have pump rifles?



im not even sure thats a thing, but it was, theoretically yes, until that ban anyway.


----------

